# How to run a .BIN file? Needing to upgrade d-link firmware.



## Amplified (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm having problems with upgrading my D-Link WBR-1310 router. The updating thing is a .bin file type, but it is associated with notepad. How am I supposed to run it? My computer is in my sig.

Thanks,


----------



## strollin (Sep 3, 2011)

You can't "run" a .bin file.  Most likely there is an option in the router's Admin console to update the firmware.  Here's a link to the support page on the D-link website that may help you.


----------



## Amplified (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah, thought it was similar to a .exe file. Didn't see the firmware tool for my router.


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 4, 2011)

You access the router's configuration page and it should have an update section you access and then you browse for the update file on your computer and then click on update.  Which revision of the router do you have?  there is the orginal version, revision B and revision D.  Need to know the correct one.


----------

